# Transat (former ''Ostar'')



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

*Transat (former ''''Ostar'''')*

THE TRANSAT: http://www.thetransat.com 
''One man, one boat, the sea - The Transat established in 1960 as the OSTAR'' 
CALM BEFORE THE STORM...
After the ridge of high pressure, the front-runners in the fleet are preparing for first big North Atlantic storm... A string of reported incidents today but, fortunately, no ''race-stopping'' damage...
For latest positions click on the ''Latest Race Data/Latest Positions'' on the orange bar and then click on leaderboard. Positions are available daily every 2 hours from 0600BST-1800BST. http://www.thetransat.com/en/default.aspx


----------

